# 19 inch Tyre suggestions?



## chappers09 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

After 15k my Bridgestone Potenza's are finished on the front of the car.

I've been looking at getting some decent all round tyres without breaking the bank.

I've been suggested Rotalla RU01 but i've been told these are s***.

Can anyone advise what's the best?

Dimensions: 245/35 r19

Most tyres are £135+ (cheapest I have found goodyear Eagle's @)


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Buy cheap, buy twice... I wouldn't scrimp on tyres, not unless they're going on a ten year old Volvo... I've never understood people who own performance cars, yet will put God awful cheap rubber on them. Pal of mine just put some cheap tyres on his M4 and has learnt very quickly that this was a false economy. I've now got Continental Sport Contact 6 on my TTS, awesome tyres. Highly recommended.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

If you are only changing the fronts I would stick to Potenzas.If all 4 then the Goodyears look a good price.I dont think you will
find many decent tyres for less, even the likes of Kumho Ecstas wont be much cheaper.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll be going for MPSS myself but the Eagle F1's are meant to go well on the TT's


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Always used F1s. Not had to change from the originals on this car yet but can't imagine I'd change


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I've changed the Potenza for Goodyear Asymmetric F1. It's night and day. F1 are 1000x better. So much quieter.... and cheaper than Bridgestone.


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

I had Continental Sport 6s on my last TTS and that was a fantastic tyre. I will do the same once the Hankooks are done.


----------



## chappers09 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi all,

thanks for your suggestions.

in the end I went for the fan favourite, Eagle F1's.

Bought them off tyre leader and got them fitted at a local garage for £10 a tyre.

Total outlay was £274 for the 2 Eagle F1 AS3's.

Cheers

Sam


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

chappers09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> thanks for your suggestions.
> 
> ...


who was the tyre dealer?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Tyre Leader


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Changed my standard Hankooks after about 13 months (around 15-16k mileage - can't remember exactly) when they were at the legal limit to Michelin Pilot Super Sports.

I know the Michelin's are relatively expensive when compared to some of the other brands, but so far have done around 23k miles and they're still around 2.5mm.

So as well as being amongst the best performing, they're also probably one of the cheapest on a cost per mile basis.

I put the Pilot Sport 4s on the back recently and will definitely be getting some more 4s's for the front next time.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes, I've found Michelin PS do wear well. The OE Hankooks on my TTS did as well, got 21k out of them and still at 3.5mm. About the only thing they do well mind :lol:


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

FYI for you Michelin guys. The Michelin super sports have been superceded by the pilot sport 4 s. Yes I know the naming convention doesn't make sense, but I read the official line by Michelin some time ago. They also get a great write up in evos very thorough tyre test.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Not quite true

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/Wh ... -Sport.htm


----------



## Buntsc (Oct 1, 2017)

My car came new with the Hankooks. I don't do high mileage so I am not too enthused to hear they wear well as I was planning to change them as soon as they had a bit of wear.
I will be switching to either the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S or the Continental Sport Contact 6 as soon as I can justify ditching the Hankooks.
Both have excellent reviews and I have had Michelins on many cars and never had a problem. The Continentals are an Audi approved tyre and slightly cheaper but apparently their wear rate is not as good as the Michelin. I have Pilot Sport 2's on another car which have done over 20k miles and still have 4mm of tread all round.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Terry - that's the Pilot Sport 4. The 4*S* is the replacement. It's even at the very top of that page! :lol:

Apparently the difference between them is significant, as the SS and 4S have a completely different manufacturing process to their normal tyres, and hence are only available in 19"+ sizes.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Just to update on my experience with the Contact Sport 6 versus the Hankooks - as the latter were God awful in cold conditions, borderline unsafe in fact. I am pleased to say for a summer tyre the Continentals have been excellent in the recent spell of cold weather. Decent traction over snow and ice on the side roads (obviously I was driving very carefully) and very good grip over cold, wet roads. The Hankooks would aquaplane in cold conditions and the grip was truly dire.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Number86 said:


> Terry - that's the Pilot Sport 4. The 4*S* is the replacement. It's even at the very top of that page! :lol:
> 
> Apparently the difference between them is significant, as the SS and 4S have a completely different manufacturing process to their normal tyres, and hence are only available in 19"+ sizes.


I know :wink: 4s are not MPSS replacement


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> Number86 said:
> 
> 
> > Terry - that's the Pilot Sport 4. The 4*S* is the replacement. It's even at the very top of that page! :lol:
> ...


Wait, I'm confused. Either you're agreeing with me, or bloody use an apostrophe on 4's!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Regardless of whether you think I mean 4 or 4-S they are not a replacement for MPSS

Read the BLOODY detail :roll:


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Since you want to be a chump about things, buddy...

YOUR link you posted, pay close attention to the VERY FIRST LINE UNDER THE TITLE which have already referred to.
https://i.imgur.com/X8ykPTU.jpg

Oh, and for good measure. How about Michelin's official web page. That good enough for you?
https://www.michelin.com/eng/media-room ... on-to-Life


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

That is an interview with Michelin directly chump.

So let me summarize as you have an inability to read.

MPSS will continue to be made and secondly they will eventually replace MPSS but for now 4-s are not the replacement.

If you know anything about 4 s you will know they have a far softer sidewall and are nothing like MPSS


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> That is an interview with Michelin directly chump.
> 
> So let me summarize as you have an inability to read.
> 
> ...


Are you actually serious?

You can construe from the following excerpt:
_They're looking for performance and excitement every time they get behind the wheel. The MICHELIN Pilot Sport line was created especially for them. Going forward, the new MICHELIN Pilot Sport 4 S tire will replace the MICHELIN Pilot Super Sport tire. It was designed for high-performance sport car and sedan owners who want to hit the road or track._

As not meaning any other than the PS4s is a replacement? Are you just wilfully being a dickhead, or is it just stubbornness, or both? I don't get this at all...Michelin say it on their actual webpage, you even say it's an interview directly with Michelin, I'm confused at to what more evidence you need. The fucking michelin man walking in and slapping the tyre on your face?

Your original link, and the link at the top of it https://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/Michelin-Pilot-Sport-4-S-Press-Release.htm also states the same thing. Yet because it has softer sidewalls, it's not a replacement in your eyes. Jesus man, get a grip.

EDIT: I should add, just becase they still sell PSS doesn't make your comment valid. I could get Eagle F1 AS3's and 2's at the same time. They want to clear stock.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Are you, let me highlight what Michelin said in the interview





Continue to ignore it all you like


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> Are you, let me highlight what Michelin said in the interview
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you thick?

You know how articles work right? They put the update at the top, as it's new information. Hence UPDATE to the original article, which was about the 4, not the 4s. Need I also mention, this site you put so much faith in, also contradicts you in the same page, along with Michelin themselves. But ya, ok...

EDIT - Your article was posted in March 2016. The update posted at the top of the same article...October 2016 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Listen d*ckhead, if you want to go and take this up with Michelin that's what to do as that's the responses they gave. If you can't understand that MPSS are still being produced and that they are yet to be replaced you really are a bigger 'tard than I first imagined.

Time for you to get the lint cloth out and clean your little mole lenses, but ah yes I forgot because you post a link that's the gospel as far as your concerned.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> Listen d*ckhead, if you want to go and take this up with Michelin that's what to do as that's the responses they gave. If you can't understand that MPSS are still being produced and that they are yet to be replaced you really are a bigger 'tard than I first imagined.
> 
> Time for you to get the lint cloth out and clean your little mole lenses, but ah yes I forgot because you post a link that's the gospel as far as your concerned.


Yeah see above, I just kyboshed your only proof. Why do I need to take it up with Michlein. They say it themselves, and so does your OWN FUCKING LINK you moron.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/488993-miche ... 017-a.html
https://www.carthrottle.com/post/michel ... yre-world/

There's a couple of links for you as well. But of course, that's not evidence for you :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I didn't write the article it's not my link [email protected] break. You haven't done jack your such a fcuking mong the interview is with Michelin and clearly states that they will replace MPSS in the future not that MP4 s currently replace them - especially not in 19 inch which this whole thread is about.

Keep going posting random forum links though, your so simple that you think that qualifies as proof


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> I didn't write the article it's not my link [email protected] break. You haven't done jack your such a fcuking mong the interview is with Michelin and clearly states that they will replace MPSS in the future not that MP4 s currently replace them - especially not in 19 inch which this whole thread is about.
> 
> Keep going posting random forum links though, your so simple that you think that qualifies as proof


I don't get you. You dig you heels in when you're wrong so hard, I'd think you're a twelve your old on any other forum. But you appear to drive a very cool car, so I'd assume early 20's at least. Where is your reasoning?

I've provided multiple independent links, from independent sources, with independent opinions (and not just forums, that was just the first page of google) confirming absolutely it's the replacement. All you've provided is the same link (which ironically means in your eyes isn't evidence either, yet is your only point) that is contradicted by an update on the same page, then a "lalalala I'm not listening to you or your links" style approach. If I'm so simple, what's your proof? What am I missing that your superior intellect has gathered. Are you a secret michelin test pilot, and just taking the piss?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

So I didn't even read your big long winded reply but you post a link to a gtr forum where members are ignorant and state the wrong info so you take that as fact and as a defence against what I say.

So I'll take a leaf out of your book and post a random link where some again don't know what's going on and are corrected by others (or not as you so think)

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=1601838

What car I drive has nothing to do with this bar the fact I do indeed have MPSS in 19s and they are continuing to make them in 19s for my car until a replacement is produced.

They have stopped making certain profiles 18s for example and in which case M140 owners are being forced to use the 4 - S. They are not star rated so not approved by bmw and in no way classed as a replacement.

But back to the topic on this forum. It's 19s and the MPSS continue to be produced. The link I posted is a tyre reviewer who interviewed Michelin and they gave the direct answer that MPSS will have a replacement down the line.

The whole point of the header is to summarise the general perception that 4-s are the replacement when they are not.

I could say the same about you digging your heels in and refusing to acknowledge any of what the article said, so if you don't have a cool car that possibly does make you 12 going on your logic?


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> So I didn't even read your big long winded reply but you post a link to a gtr forum where members are ignorant and state the wrong info so you take that as fact and as a defence against what I say.
> 
> So I'll take a leaf out of your book and post a random link where some again don't know what's going on and are corrected by others (or not as you so think)
> 
> ...


Hang on...Thanks for not reading my post :lol:

4s is the replacement. I posted multiple links, not from just from forum users, but moto journalist websites...oh, and lest we forget, MICHELIN THEMSELVES FFS!!! You post to a discussion topic on pistonheads?

Your whole theory on it not being the replacement, despite michelin, those guys that make the tyre saying it is, is that the PSS is still in production, and your original article discussing the PS4 (not S) saying it wasn't a replacement. Go to bed son, I am dissapoint.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm dissappointed you failed to complete that spell check at the end.

So let me get this straight you choose to ignore an interview with Michelin, disregard a PH thread as not official and in the same breath expect a GTR forum thread to be taking as the gospel.

Time for your bed son, your contradicting yourself at every turn and selectively choosing what to acknowledge-sort of like what a woman does. When your balls drop and your old enough to drive come back and we will talk.

I'm gathering your trying to get your post count up to view the for sale thread as your too tight to pay the fee and you feel that this is the best way to go about it?


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> I'm dissappointed you failed to complete that spell check at the end.
> 
> So let me get this straight you choose to ignore an interview with Michelin, disregard a PH thread as not official and in the same breath expect a GTR forum thread to be taking as the gospel.
> 
> ...


It's a meme m8, you don't spell check them, but I guess that's your comeback now, huh? You're not making sense now man. Did you just drop a grand on PSS, and are feeling defensive? You've repeatedly not answered my questions, or only answered one, and ignored others. The GTR thread specifically linked to 2 journo threads, which is why I posted it, since you mention it.

Fuck it. Forget all this nonsense. I've provided Journo links, and manufacturer links to support my claim, and there's literally loads more with 20 seconds of google, including video reviews. How about you do the same. That's all I'm asking. Evidence based research. All you've done is incorrectly try to attack my links, without actually providing anything useful, and weak sauce forum links, which you discredit me for posting, then do yourself.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Trollololol

Fuck what if you recall you began with the insults so what did you expect back.

Are you actually reading what I say, you discredit PH which I posted to prove a point that I can find random links just like you did for the GTR thread. Your unwilling you acknowledge that the original link I posted was an interview with Michelin and that was their response to it all - not mines! So if this journal link is no good why should yours be any different?

I can also post a Michelin link showing the MPSS for sale

https://m.michelin.co.uk/tyres/michelin ... uper-sport?

There is actually another car journalist out there who say that Michelin will eventually stop making the MPSS and that the 4-s will become the successor until Michelin complete the process on the new MPSS. Will you discredit that also if I was to post it?

Given that I just offloaded the TT for the M2 I can clarify for you that I didn't drop anything but when the time comes to replace guess what I'll order a set of MPSS as the soft sidewall on the 4-s is a compromise and not for me.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> Trollololol
> 
> Fuck what if you recall you began with the insults so what did you expect back.
> 
> ...


I think you just agreed with what I said, so thanks.

So, to clarify, you're proof is a PH link that shows that you can buy old model stock instead of new on PH, and that Michelin said they'd eventually replace the psswith Ps4s dated March 2016.

Cheers for closing the debate


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Your beginning to sound like a bird now with this selective reading of yours.

I neither trust or rely on PH or the GTR link - that's my point.

I'm not agreeing as Michelin state in the interview that 4 s do not replace MPSS and that they will make a replacement for MPSS down the line. I can't say it any clearer than that.

Why would Michelin need to update that interview annually when the MPSS are still widely available?

Why do you discount this journal and yet are happy to accept one I didn't even post as it suited your story and for all you know I made that part up :wink:

I'm off to my kip now but no doubt I'll catch up with your Trolling tomorrow, enjoy boosting that post count and in the meantime you will need to get someone else to educate you


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

PS4S are a replacement for MPSS, but they will not replace the entire lineup at this point in time (and some will likely never be replaced). There will still be MPSS offered in sizes the PS4S are not offered in. I've had extensive conversations with Michelin regarding this, when I was looking for tires for the stock 20x9 wheels. I now have 19x9 wheels, and PS4S tires. The PS4S does everything the MPSS did, better, as independent reviews show. I have no dog in this fight, but I do have PS4S, and they are definitely a step up from the MPSS I've run previously (which are still excellent tires, and not at a significant disadvantage to the PS4S, the difference isn't that significant except in the wet).


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

ormandj said:


> PS4S are a replacement for MPSS, but they will not replace the entire lineup at this point in time (and some will likely never be replaced). There will still be MPSS offered in sizes the PS4S are not offered in. I've had extensive conversations with Michelin regarding this, when I was looking for tires for the stock 20x9 wheels. I now have 19x9 wheels, and PS4S tires. The PS4S does everything the MPSS did, better, as independent reviews show. I have no dog in this fight, but I do have PS4S, and they are definitely a step up from the MPSS I've run previously (which are still excellent tires, and not at a significant disadvantage to the PS4S, the difference isn't that significant except in the wet).


Thanks Ormandji. I needed some backup from this weirdo's congative dissonance.

At least it's preserved for all time on here though 

How have you found them in this cold snap? I've got Bridgestone s001 on all 4 wheels right now, and it's downright scary in the cold (no snow, sub 5c), and was planning on replacing them with Ps4s asap, but I'm also not going to waste good tread.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Trolololol

Yeah thanks Ormandj for confirming that not all MPSS sizes are being replaced, i.e what the thread was about 19 inch.

Where's Wally has returned


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Just to stir it up... PS4S sales blurb - "Derived from the legendary MICHELIN® PILOT® Super Sport, there is a new #1 in max performance summer tires"

I'll get some popcorn...

I would be interested to know the thoughts about softer sidewalls on the PS4S. I'm on MPSS but from what I've read and experience via my bro's car the PS4S is just better all-round. So would be useful to have some informed feedback on any concerns to be aware of in fitting them, if any?

FWIW - a company announcement is only valid until they announce something different, happens all the time  I don't really give a toss what the official line is, just which is the best tyre, in 19" there is the luxury of choice between them.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

ross_t_boss said:


> Just to stir it up... PS4S sales blurb - "Derived from the legendary MICHELIN® PILOT® Super Sport, there is a new #1 in max performance summer tires"
> 
> I'll get some popcorn...
> 
> ...


LOL

I won't stir the troll anymore. At some point during the argument I realised it was hopeless. Ole Tezza will just refute anything I say, and move the goalposts. All I wanted to say originally for prospective buyers, was that if you're a Michelin fan, the PS4S is the one to go for, and replacing the PSS. Nothing...nothing, so far has refuted that fact apart from the PSS is still being produced in some sizes. Yeah - way to go TCR, you win an argument, which you never actually made, until you shifted your story at the end :lol: ...(Sorry I couldn't resist).

I'm still interested in cold weather performance btw. These bridgies have felt better now it's circa 10 degrees. But I've lost all confidence in them.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

You are the troll now your trying to spin it onto me :lol:


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> You are the troll now your trying to spin it onto me :lol:


Nothing to say but an anime meme? Perhaps some new evidence refuting me, or the following posters, no? What's that...Nothing?

Cool story bro... :roll:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

You need to give in troll, I've noticed you trying to dig in other threads also. Your obviously a complete Bellend :roll:


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Regarding the questions, they are fine in the cold as long as you don't let them drop below the temperature at which the rubber degrades. They definitely aren't super sticky until you have a few miles to warm them up, but no tire is. Once they come up to temperature they do great.

The more compliant sidewall leads to a _slightly_ degraded turn-in, but well worth it for all of the positives. I would not go back to the MPSS unless I had to, not for commuting or for spirited driving. PS4S would be my choice for DD/track do-it-all tires if track tires were not an option. The RE71Rs are just too loud on the road, too harsh riding, and aren't great in the rain. PS4S is truly the best current street tire out there.

Swap RE71Rs on and drive to the track if you need something stickier, but I suspect most here are not pushing their cars hard enough for it to even matter.

Re: 19" sizes, I actually went to a 19x9" wheel with the PS4S specifically targeted. I'm running 255/35R19 on my 2018 TT RS.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> You need to give in troll, I've noticed you trying to dig in other threads also. Your obviously a complete Bellend :roll:


You're a sad sad man.

I'm not going to continue this anymore as it's just embarrassing. Have a nice life. You can call me whatever you like on your way out.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

chappers09 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After 15k my Bridgestone Potenza's are finished on the front of the car.
> 
> ...


Never compromise on tires, your life can depend on it.

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Miche ... rt-4-S.htm

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Dunlo ... x-RT-2.htm


----------

